# Agnews on Pinkeye



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is the fly season....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/plan_for_summer_pinkeye_prevention/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Flies are already a problem here. We have been calling the cows up and feeding just to spray.


----------

